

Ask HN: Learning Industrial Design - arfrank

I'm looking for a means to learn more about design in general and the concepts, but more specifically Industrial Design.  The first step is to get down the basics, but what is the next step after that, and the next one after that.<p>So essentially I'd boil it down to: Can you recommend any Industrial Design Books?
======
icey
"The Design of Everyday Things" would probably be a good start:
[http://www.amazon.com/Design-Everyday-Things-Donald-
Norman/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Design-Everyday-Things-Donald-
Norman/dp/0465067107/)

------
hop
Screw a book, start making things. If you have access to a shop, start
prototyping things.

Practice sketching objects freehand and learn a 3D modeling program like
SolidWorks.

Learn manufacturing processes - injection, thermoform, and rotomolded plastic.
CNC machined, cast, and extruded metal. Composites. - Because you won't be
successful designing things that can't be manufactured.

And you can't go wrong with Deiter Ram's 10 design commandments -
<http://www.vitsoe.com/en/gb/about/gooddesign>

Good luck and btw, what are you trying to design?

~~~
arfrank
Not looking to design anything right now, just realized it would be nice to
have a basic understanding of a field outside of everything I know. This also
in the past has allowed me to figure out things I truly find interesting.

~~~
hop
I really enjoyed this new movie on ID --

<http://www.objectifiedfilm.com/objectified-trailer/>

